# What breed bantam?



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Goldie is 7 weeks old and I can not figure out her breed. I bought her at TSC in the asst bantam bin.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is another pic. She is also much smaller then my other bantams the same age.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe Easter egger ? Don't really know. Just guessing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Judging by legs and plumage colour it almost looks like a buff orp...


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for the responses. I would love for her to be a bantam orpington as I love my lavender orpington very much. She has taken a liking to Goldie and allows her to sit under her or next to her. It is so cute.

These are the best pics I have of them together, as Big Momma is not to sure of us yet. She has only been with us about a month.


----------

